# Asylum Chronicles



## Aeris Winterood (Feb 2, 2003)

I have started a new campaign in a home brew world and thought it might be neat to share it with others. I am new at this so please bear with me until I can get this rolling. 



The world of Elûr is an old world. It is the “first” world, where all of the firstborn (elves, humans, dwarves, gnomes and halflings) were created and finally spread out upon the multiverse. The planet itself is the body of a dead god, Elûr; the power who spawned all other gods and beginner of creation. The world is a nexus point for power in the multiverse, and only a handful of beings know that it exists but none yet know where the prime plane is located.

The current year is 1486; reckoning dated after a mysterious ice age abruptly receded. 32 years before a portion of the continent of Aldor was engulfed by a globe of other-planar energy which the inhabitants call the Veil. Slowly, each day it grows in size. Sages believe this to be part of the Abyss or Nine Hells that has somehow transposed itself on Elûr. Within 5 years the whole of the Barony of Hessur is consumed by the Veil. Hordes of fiends and humanoids pillage and destroy all areas within the Veil. 

Throngs of refuges stream out of the Veil from Hessur and the surrounding lands. They are harried at every step by fiends and humanoids. A small settlement called Waycen is quickly overpopulated with the influx of refuges. The small thorp, now a teaming city is renamed Asylum. Three neighboring kingdoms see the need to study the Veil and protect Asylum do to ever increasing forays of humanoids led by fiendish generals attacking the area. The Elvish Kingdom of Ashtala, March of Amara and the Kingdom of Saleria all send emissaries to Asylum. Griffon mounted Windriders from Amara, Elvish Knights of the Shield and Salerian Sentinel Knights gather in Veil to hold back the coming onslaught of invasion forces.


----------



## Aeris Winterood (Feb 2, 2003)

*Asylum Overview*

*Asylum*


*Overview:*

                   Asylum is a desperate city. Its history is relatively unremarkable and of interest only to the most studious of scholars.  The encroachment of the Veil changed everything. Now throngs of refugees (and the villains who prey upon them) have made Asylum their home. The luckiest of the newly arrived live in small, hastily constructed shacks; the others live in church sponsored group homes, or on the streets. The shantytown growing outside of Asylum is known by many names (and curses), but most call it “ScabTown”. In this tumultuous sea of despair, there still is hope. The human, dwarven and elven founders of the city are doing a fair job of maintaining order and civilization in Asylum, while preparing for the attack everyone knows must someday come.  


The City is unofficially divided into six districts. 


*War District:*

When the hammer of darkness comes to Asylum, the War District will be the anvil. This was the first part of the city to be heavily fortified, and garrisoned. When the city was first settled, many humans choose this section of the city to live in. It is dominated by two hills: Sentinel Hill, and Mider’s Hill. The Keep of men (a small, but well built stronghold) serves as both a city hall and garrison for the city’s troops. By far, the greatest structure of this district is The Great Sentinel. This 300’ tall tower was built by the skill of dwarves, elves and masters of the art of magic. The smooth gray stone tower was built on top of Sentinel Hill, which has the effect of making it seem even taller than it already is. Two towers branch off of the main tower about half way up. One of these towers is used by commanders as a war-room; the other is used as a garrison for the Asylum Windriders.  The tower originally housed students of the stars and arts. Now the great telescope is pointed westward, it continually watches the Veil for any sign of attack. 

*Robe District:*

Temples dedicated to Auveth, Eliashar and Galerihan dominate this district. The spire of Eliashar is by far the most impressive. Situated on top of Dorin’s Hill, the tower slightly glimmers by night and day. It is beautiful to behold, and one of the few sources of hope in Asylum. A small library is also noted to be in this district. No one is sure who built this library, but its tomes and maps have proven valuable to more than one adventuring party. 

*Flesh District:*

The Flesh District is as perverse as the Olven District is serene. The despair and fear of life in Asylum has created a need for depravity and decadence in many residents.  Bordellos are commonplace, and ladies of the night crowd the streets. Dog fights and robberies are the norm and it takes no great effort to find places where gladiators battle for coin in secret arenas. Murder is common in the streets of this district, despite the great efforts of the city guard. Almost every day, a body  (or two) are dragged out of the Black Pond. It is easy to find drugs which are used for brief  (or permanent) escapes from unhappy lives. Some believe that the criminal elements are becoming more organized and ruthless.  More than one unwary traveler has ended their story in the filthy streets of the Flesh District.     





*Hammer District:*

Every defender of Asylum has at least one blade that was forged in the Hammer District and some even rarer forged of green-steel. The dwarves chose to settle in this section of the city, and their song of their industrious hammering is non stop.  As many live under the streets as below them. Dorin’s Chimney provides a way for smoke to escape from dwarven forges that are well below the surface. It also is used as a means of city defense – if a 500-foot fall does not kill a foe, then certainly the forge fires will.   

*Olven District :*

The Olven district is the garden of Asylum. Plants and trees manage to survive in the streets, and the elves have made many gardens and parks in this district. The Gardens of Mourning are a place of both beauty and sadness, visitors can see rare botanical species and hear elven songs of remembrance. There are many halls in this district where elves train the city guard and other selected individuals in the arts of the bow and warcraft.   

*Coin District:* 

Almost anything imaginable can be bought or sold in this District. Prices for all goods in Asylum are paid for with a premium; not much stock is kept in case of a breeching of the Veil. A few small shops also may carry “special” types of goods as well.


*Defenses:*

The town defenders are hastily preparing fortifications. All around the city, an earthen wall has been erected. At the top of this wall is a wooden wall with ramparts. This wall encloses the city except for in a few important locations:

Charity Gate: The main road into town leads to this gate. Outside, is the shantytown. 

Water Gate: This gate opens into Asylum’s port (which is itself unprotected). 

Mider’s Hill: Since this hill is so steep and unpassable, the wall is not built around it. Archers and crossbowman have a clear range to targets below the hill.

Dorin’s Chimney: Directly in line with the wall, this rift is used instead of a wall to protect the Hammer District. The dwarves have dug small holes in the ground outside of the rift to slow down enemy troops and to make cavalry charges all but impossible.

Vimlin Bridge Entrance: This opening leads to the Vimlin Bridge, the only bridge that crosses to the north side of the Slerotin River.

The defenders are building a stone wall that will be just inside the wooden one. 

There are also a few small and well-protected stone structures already in place for defense.



The Lock Boxes: This network of small fortified above ground rooms protect the city side of Vimlin Bridge. Any assault on 

The Five Brothers: These mini Dwarf keeps protect the city after Dorin’s Chimney. They were named after five dwarven brothers who went beyond the Veil to avenge the death of their father- they were never heard from again.  The dwarves are building a sturdy stone wall that will connect all five keeps.

The Guard’s Hold: This hold protects the main gate. It also provides a garrison area for the city guard and protection from the dangers of the Flesh District.

Mider’s Hold: This fort commands the area in front of Mider’s Hill. Many kill zones on the approach to the hill have been pre-sighted by the Hold’s catapults and scorpions.


----------



## Aeris Winterood (Feb 2, 2003)

*Characters...*

There are four current characters in the campaign:

Wu Vaka; A 4th level female Monk from the desert lands far far south of Asylum. She travels for many months to reach Asylum, curious about the Veil.
s-16  d-16  c-14
i-14  w-17  c-11

 Moss Veilblighter; A 2nd level Ranger and 2 level Rogue hailing from a city of Hessur inside the Veil. He was a refuge who had came to Asylum many years ago and began by living off the streets here.
s-17  d-16  c-14
i-16  w-15  c-12

 Gabriel; An Elven Ranger(2) Druid(2) from the Olvenwood forest. Gabriel seeks adventure at Asylum and is very interested in one day becoming a Windrider.
s-12  d-17  c-14
i-13  w-16  c-17

Servent of the Veil; A human Cleric (2) Sorcerer (2) from unkown origins. 
s-13  d-15  c-14
i-13  w-16  c-17


----------



## Aeris Winterood (Feb 2, 2003)

*Day one....*

The _Skulking Boars_ tavern’s doors open  in the morning and in walks a short female of sand-worn and ruddy appearance. Right behind her is a somber looking male wearing well-worn cloak. The only available seating is at a table with two elves chatting over a mug of ale. The two strangers join them and proceed to chat for hours, eating and sipping on ale. 

OOT: I have the hardest time in campaigns on as to how to have PC’s meet, especially if they are from differing lands.  

At around noon, two city guards and a captain walk in to the tavern. One of the guards bangs on his shield with a short sword to get everyone’s attention. “Hail citizens… The Triumvirate is looking for a group of people to hire for an urgent mission. The recipients will be well paid in gold…” At this nearly all the people in the inn raise their hands and shout… “I will… Me…Me… Pick me!!!”   The captain continues, “Part of the mission includes traveling into the Veil.” At that, all of the people quiet, lower their heads and continue on with what they were doing except the four newcomers at table six. Moss asks the captain, “How much gold?” the captain replies that at least 500 gold per person who complete the mission. The four talk this over briefly and agree to help out. The captain thanks them and hands them a scroll to take to the Great Sentinel; a 300’ watchtower/garrison in Asylum. 

The party trudges through the muddy streets (February 1st and about 5 inches of snow) and reaches the Sentinel and presents the scroll to the tower guards. They direct them to head up to the first set of guards in the tower and to show them the scroll. The walk up the stairs, which makes them feel as if they are ascending into the clouds (which they are actually). The winding stairs flatten out and they come upon two guards in front of a huge bronzed door. 

Moss, holding the parchment in front of him states, “We have been asked to come here, to see the Triumvirate about a mission.” The guard takes the scroll, reads it and replies, “I will be right back.”  He goes through the door, quickly (none of the group can see what is behind it) and after a few minutes returns. “You may enter, they are ready.”

They enter a very large room that has a huge table in the center, with maps strewn all about it. At the far end of the chamber a large rounded entry opens to the noon sky, and far off in the distance the shimmer and ripple of the Veil can be seen. At the table a stately elf, a well armed and armored human woman and a short (even for gnomish standards) male gnome, who is standing on a chair, gather around a map on the table bickering back and forth. The group quietly stands there for a minute until Servant of the Veil clears his throat, “ahem….”

The gnome, with his spectacles falling from his face, looks at the companions, “sorry, sorry for making you wait. My name is Griff Wolvensbane, I am, as you may or may not know one of the Ummm, leaders of this city. I hate the word leader though. We are more like caretakers, just trying to keep this place safe. To my right is Zona Kira, Captain of the Windrider garrison here.” Standing tall and grasping a lance she nods to the new group. “And to my left is Alfalas Silverbrow, Marshall of the Knights of the Shield from Ashtala.” At that Gabriel does recognize Alfalas for who he is and his lineage. Gabriel salutes him and Moss likewise. Alfalas returns his salute and slightly bows to them. “Welcome and thank you for expressing interest in this mission,” Alfalas spoke.

Moss, ever so blunt, “So, what is it you want us to do?”

The gnome, who by now is standing on the table, “Well, a few weeks ago a plague has spread in Scab Town. This sort of outbreak has been seen once before about five years ago. Our healers a spread very thin and are barely containing it. We had commissioned a dwarven alchemist named Durhz years back when this happened, and he delivered a fine antidote for it. We would like you to go to Durhz’s tower and bring back more of the antidote.”

Servant of the Veil wonders aloud, “Why not send some of your Windriders to the tower and get it yourself?”

Zona Kira acknowledges him, “We are spread thin, and cannot leave Asylum for any length of time. And the griffons will not go through the Veil. They refuse to, and Durhz’s tower now lies within the Veil.”

The group barely even thinks this over, “We will do it,” proclaims Wu Vaka, who had been very silent.

In talking with each other, Moss brings up a point about how to be able to get the antidotes back. Griff states that only two small casks would be needed, but that is still enough where a horse would be needed. The group thinks it over and asks the Triumvirate if they may be able to provide horse for them. The party is offered a donkey, on loan only to bring back the casks. 

The party believes that they may take only a few days to accomplish this mission. The Veil is only 30 miles from Asylum and they are told that Durhz’s tower lies just another 5 miles within the Veil.  Servant of the Veil asks Griff many questions about the Veil. The party finds out that the Veil has a few interesting qualities. Natural inhabitants of Elûr can traverse both ways through the Veil unhindered. It is indeed a lower plane morphed to the world. Fiends, on the other hand can only come through if a fissure erupts on the surface, which is seldom and rarely, much to the relief of all in Asylum. Fiends are, unfortunately easier to summon, and sometimes lead troops of humanoids outside the Veil to harass the countryside.

Still being fairly early in the day the company decides to strike out towards the tower and camp near the Veil for the night. Walking with donkey in tow, the company reaches the Veil with out any mishap. This is the first time any of the party has seen the Veil. Gabriel strides up to the Veil to study it, and along side him are Gabriel and Moss while Wu Vaka sets up camp. The Veil has a faint glimmer, giving off a dull weak light, it is shifting with waves of light and color, to look through it is much like looking through a murky glass of water. Only shapes and forms can be made out on the other side…What appears to be trees, may be there… but they are not certain.  They do notice that a “taint” exists at the barrier wall. The grass and ground a few inches out from the wall seems to be withering, and snow does not rest there. They decide to sleep for the night and set up watch. 

During the night on Moss and Gabriel’s watch, a thunderous noise is heard high among them on the wall. Both of them looking up see a fissure quickly spread and open up in the Veil. A winged humanoid looking creature flies through heading in an easterly direction, the creature did not seem to notice the camped party and as quickly as the fissure opened, it snapped closed. Not too worried about the creature Moss and Gabriel decide not to mention anything and they continue the watch until morning.


----------



## Aeris Winterood (Feb 3, 2003)

*The Veil*

The morning comes quickly to those sleeping near the Veil. A small amount of snow fell during the night, lightly covering the campsite. Servant looks to the Veil trying to study and figure out its nature. Purposely, ahead of the rest of the party he approaches the Veil.  Slowly and a little nervously, Servant sticks his right hand through the Veil, up to his elbow. Servant feels a slight “tugging” feeling on his arm, but nothing outrageous. Servant calls to the others in his group, “Guys, I really don’t think this is that bad. And it feels like it is only an inch or so deep.”

The rest of the party reach the Veil, and check it out the Veil for themselves. Wu Vaka, who is leading the loaned donkey, lets out, “Come on, go through the damn thing. We don’t have much time to waste.” At that, Servant strides through the Veil with all the others closely behind. Wu Vaka does have to coax and tug to get the donkey through, and in the end does manage to get it through. 

The area on the inside of the Veil was amazing. February and snow in Aldor, and then they step into 100 degree heat. They all shed there winter cloaks as they gaze around at the surrounding land. What was once fertile highlands is now a broken, charred land with sparse growth. Any trees around are twisted and gnarled, grasses are burned and wilted. The sky glows in an eerie pale gray and fireballs can be seen randomly bursting through overhead. While standing and gawking, Moss shouts out to the party, “Look out!”

A small fireball hurtles at their feet, everyone diving for cover. Wu Vaka, who was tending the donkey, was unable to get out of the way, including the poor beast. They are pelted with burning debris from the fireball and each of them is slightly singed. The donkey bays loudly. Wu Vaka quickly grabs a cloak and puts out a fire that had started on the donkey’s hair. They all realize that they are not in Asylum anymore. 

The narrow road that they were following from Asylum continues through the Veil, moving to the northwest, slowly rising into the highlands. “With any luck we should be in and out of here in no time,” exclaims Gabriel. The group continues down the path, with a more deliberate step and constantly keeping watch into the sky for falling meteors and fireballs.


----------

